# Venus Laowa Zero-D Cine lenses for RF



## Chaitanya (Sep 28, 2020)

Venus Laowa is is making their Zero-D Cine lenses available for RF mount.. 








Venus Optics brings its Laowa 9mm T2.9, 12mm T2.9 and 15mm T2.1 cine primes to Canon RF mount


Venus Optics is now offering three of its 'Zero-D' ultra-wide prime cine lenses with Canon RF mounts for native use on Canon's growing lineup of Canon EOS R mirrorless cameras.




www.dpreview.com


----------

